# Maltese Coat Type



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

My MIL has an approx 1 year old intact male maltese which she got about a month or two ago. The dog had been being kept by an elderly man who could no longer take care of him. The dog was so badly matted that it had to be shaved to the skin before my MIL got it. Since then they brush him daily and although they did not realize they were not brushing down to the skin, I have shown them and now they do. 

My question is that this little guy has the softest, cotton like coat that matts unbeliveably fast. It is also curly, especially when wet. I was wondering if a curly coat when short is normal for a maltese or is it the poor breeding of this dog? I also wondered that if curly (not kinky curly, just like ringletts) is not normal, than could he be a poodle X? He does not have a poodle face, and his eyes are pretty bulgy (not normal for a maltese?)

Any suggestions?


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Pictures would make it easier to tell what you are describing, but all of the pure bred maltese pups that I have met haven't had curly fur-at all. Maybe it does have some poodle in it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

BooLette said:


> Pictures would make it easier to tell what you are describing, but all of the pure bred maltese pups that I have met haven't had curly fur-at all. Maybe it does have some poodle in it.


He could be a badly bred maltese, or he could be a mix. Regardless of what he is, the coat you are describing is not a correct coat for a maltese, whether he is "purebred" or not. Some dogs just have bad coats, and that soft, cottony, wavy coat you are describing is a nightmare to keep matt free. I would recommend a shorter trim, that is easier to maintain. Some coat types just aren't meant to be long.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Could have Bichon in him too.. Bichons are pretty cottony (though I've only known two) and their hair is curly. I agree with Graco that a shorter cut would be much easier to maintain.

Also, using a mist of water or a detangling spray may help ease damage to the hair while brushing, it keeps static down and helps the brush move through the hair easier. Damaged hair will matt faster than healthy hair.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

i've seen plenty of malteses with the type of hair you're describing, and it is a huge pain to brush. if i had to guess i'd say its probably just bad breeding, like the rest of them. thats what happens when breeds become really popular as pets; breeders that cater to customers wanting a pet dont always keep up with all the proper breed standards. and dont even get me started on pet stores.

my favorite conditioner for hair like that is made by natures specialties, and its called EZ DeMatt. you might have to look around for it, but its awesome. another good one is called plumtastic. you still have to brush them a lot, but it makes it a lot easier, and its also really good for their skin.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm guessing it's probably the bad breeding. I'll looke for hte EZ De Matt!


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Because you are working with hair (with strong roots) instead of fur (which is looser). My experience is that a comb with metal teeth (not too finely spaced) works better than a brush on this type of hair for locating and removing mats. One with a thick handle for ergonomic comfort because you will be using it several times a week.


----------

